

Vintage Video Game Ads - a5seo
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/3/3059393/vintage-video-game-ads

======
benologist
Modern day blog spam.

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/65846913@N02/sets/7215762744929...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/65846913@N02/sets/72157627449293880/with/6049921007/)

